# Davinson Sanchez



## ralf (22 Maggio 2017)

Nome: Davinson Sánchez Mina
Data di nascita: 12/giu/1996	
Luogo di nascita: Caloto Colombia	
Età: 20
Altezza: 1,87 m
Nazionalità: Colombia
Posizione: Difensore centrale, mediano
Piede: Destro
Squadra attuale: AFC Ajax
In rosa dal: 28/lug/2016
Scadenza: 30.06.2021

Difensore centrale dell'Ajax e della nazionale colombiana classe ’96, Sanchez è un giocatore con grande facilità di corsa, molto forte fisicamente, veloce, esplosivo e molto bravo nel gioco aereo. Ha delle buone qualità tecniche ed è difficile da superare nel 1vs1. Per statura e caratteristiche tecniche e tattiche, Davinson Sánchez può essere paragonato a Jerome Boateng, difensore centrale del Bayern.
Il giocatore colombiano viene valutato 25 milioni, e sulle sue tracce pare ci siano Barcellona, Real Madrid e Chelsea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Maggio 2017)

Prendiamo questo qui come prima alternativa a Musacchio e Romagnoli


----------



## ralf (22 Maggio 2017)




----------



## antonio92 (23 Maggio 2017)

esisteva già il mio thread eh


----------



## kollaps (24 Maggio 2017)

Lo voglio.
Mettiamolo a destra, con Musa centrale e Roma a sinistra.
Non passa più nessuno.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


>



premesso che mi piace un sacco, anche se ancora lo ritengo molto acerbo, e bisogna lavorarci, ma è un acquisto intelligente. 
Detto questo, di questo video mi ha impressionato lo stop al volo di Dolberg su un suo lancio. Ma quanto è forte sto ragazzo?


----------



## kollaps (24 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> premesso che mi piace un sacco, anche se ancora lo ritengo molto acerbo, e bisogna lavorarci, ma è un acquisto intelligente.
> Detto questo, di questo video mi ha impressionato lo stop al volo di Dolberg su un suo lancio. Ma quanto è forte sto ragazzo?



Io l'ho visto nel ritorno contro il Lione (Dolberg) ed, oltre al gol fantastico da grande giocatore, non mi è sembrato ancora pronto per gestire un attacco da solo.
Spesso non riusciva a tenere su palla e mi è sembrato mancare un po' di concentrazione...da titolare non ce lo vedo, o riserva o in un attacco a 2 con qualcuno più pronto.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2017)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto nel ritorno contro il Lione (Dolberg) ed, oltre al gol fantastico da grande giocatore, non mi è sembrato ancora pronto per gestire un attacco da solo.
> Spesso non riusciva a tenere su palla e mi è sembrato mancare un po' di concentrazione...da titolare non ce lo vedo, o riserva o in un attacco a 2 con qualcuno più pronto.



in coppia con Morata o chi per lui, al posto del bimbominkia keita.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

Credo che c'era già un topic su di lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2017)

Non so quanto sia attendibile Fox Sport, ma parla di un interessamento di Mirabelli
per il trio Dolberg, Sanchez e Klaassen e che andrà a vederli nella finale di domani.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia attendibile Fox Sport, ma parla di un interessamento di Mirabelli
> per il trio Dolberg, Sanchez e Klaassen e che andrà a vederli nella finale di domani.



prendiamoli tutti e 3, come fu per il trio olandese ai tempi.


----------



## Symon (24 Maggio 2017)

Voglio vedere stasera con quelle saette di Martial e Rashford cosa combina... Contro il Lione era mostruoso metteva pezze ovunque..e la palla che ha tolto durante un tiro di Lacazette è una cosa che non vedevo dai tempi di Baresi e Nesta. Ha un dinamismo pazzesco...Ovvio che andrebbe un pò educato tatticamente, ma le potenzialità sono mostruose.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Maggio 2017)

marcatore e gran centrale.
fossi in Mirabelli...
partner ideale per Romagnoli o Musacchio


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2017)

E' cresciuto tanto durante la sua stagione in Olanda, all'inizio sembrava un Zapata con piedi migliori.


----------



## ralf (24 Maggio 2017)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto nel ritorno contro il Lione (Dolberg) ed, oltre al gol fantastico da grande giocatore, non mi è sembrato ancora pronto per gestire un attacco da solo.
> Spesso non riusciva a tenere su palla e mi è sembrato mancare un po' di concentrazione...da titolare non ce lo vedo, o riserva o in un attacco a 2 con qualcuno più pronto.


Beh non hai tutti i torti, sicuramente un altro anno all'Ajax gli farebbe bene.


antonio92 ha scritto:


> esisteva già il mio thread eh


Ops sry non lo avevo visto.


The Ripper ha scritto:


> marcatore e gran centrale.
> fossi in Mirabelli...
> partner ideale per Romagnoli o Musacchio



Anche in una difesa a 3 si completerebbe benissimo con Musacchio e Romagnoli. Andrebbe a dare quel dinamismo e quella velocità che un pò manca ai primi due.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> marcatore e gran centrale.
> fossi in Mirabelli...
> partner ideale per Romagnoli o Musacchio



Lemos del Las Palmas come te lo vedi? Io me ne son innamorato.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lemos del Las Palmas come te lo vedi? Io me ne son innamorato.



Forte. Il prossimo anno potrebbe anche passare a Real o Barcellona se continua a crescere.


----------



## ralf (25 Maggio 2017)

Stasera nel complesso non mi è dispiaciuto (non ha colpe particolari su nessuno dei due goal), ha fatto 3 recuperi assurdi, commette ancora qualche leggerezza di troppo soprattutto in fase di impostazione ma il potenziale c'è, senza contare che ha solo 20 anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Stasera nel complesso non mi è dispiaciuto (non ha colpe particolari su nessuno dei due goal), ha fatto 3 recuperi assurdi, commette ancora qualche leggerezza di troppo soprattutto in fase di impostazione ma il potenziale c'è, senza contare che ha solo 20 anni.



Ha fatto malino secondo me, sul primo gol è super colpevole.


----------



## ralf (25 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto malino secondo me, sul primo gol è super colpevole.



Beh li l'errore come ha detto Adani è di Klassen che non esce su Pobbà, sulla deviazione non poteva farci niente.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Beh li l'errore come ha detto Adani è di Klassen che non esce su Poppà, sulla deviazione non poteva farci niente.



Sì ma lui si gira e va col piede moscio. Mah...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma lui si gira e va col piede moscio. Mah...



esatto


----------



## Symon (27 Maggio 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lemos del Las Palmas come te lo vedi? Io me ne son innamorato.



Peccato che la difesa del Las Palmas (soprattutto in trasferta) è la più oscena della Liga, non per demerito di Lemos, intendiamoci, che tralaltro non gioca sempre, ma di Bigas & co e dell'atteggiamento generale di strafottenza della squadra soprattutto nel girone di ritorno.


----------

